# Can am outlander 650 boss straight plow



## Zay (Sep 20, 2021)

Ok so why can’t I find a can am on a boss plow video and a picture like do they not work so well together because it is compatible with it each other


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

they should due fine together, 

What year and Model of Can Am due you have?


----------



## BadMechanic (Dec 21, 2020)

I believe Boss has a compatibility tool on their site. Put in your machine and it will tell you what fits.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yep just need to due a little leg work and should be able to get what you need.

best of luck. I would love to get a Boss V plow but my 20 year old moose will due just fine on my 20 year old Honda ATV works well for me.


----------

